# 8v megasquirt install



## bertelli (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone interested in squirting thier 8v may be interested in my install - click on my signature.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (bertelli)*

That's a brilliant write up. Thanks for that.


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (bertelli)*

or you could buy this set up..........


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*

30 minutes and i was able to drive it, on squirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4mig (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*

Any info on that harness?


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (S4mig)*

post more info please


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (dubweiser1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweiser1* »_post more info please

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to be doing this soon... more info on current setups or on easier, cheaper, or better setups would be great.


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (S4mig)*

this guy makes the harness, he also, does installs, and builds ecu's, his harness's are top quality, and the plugs are crimped and soldered, and are brand new, ne pig tails, his name is james @ darklighter tuning his email is [email protected], tell him you seen terry's red harness, oly red one he's done so he'll remember..


_Modified by tdub785 at 7:25 AM 9-4-2006_


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*

Great Post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Wait you used your stock ecu too? 
+1 for the noobs!


----------



## T3Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdub785* »_....oly red one he's done so he'll remember..

_Modified by tdub785 at 7:25 AM 9-4-2006_

Heh, try to forget but I can't!







Call me Terry so we can get the remote hookup taken care of!
Terry's setup is a full SEM. Running a MegaSquirt V2.2 ECU. I think he is well on the way to having one of the fastest MS'd volkswagens out there.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

I emailed you Bunny, would like some more info on that harness and all, any help would be great..
[email protected]
-trevor


----------



## typ3 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (98vr6t)*

I'd be interested in something similar. What do you charge for that kinda setup?
Brandon


----------



## Motomania (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (typ3)*

when you do squirt, do you loose the MAF, im assuming that ya you loose it


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Correct, it uses MAP in MS, It's just a vaccum line..


----------



## bertelli (Aug 30, 2005)

Which means you can get rid of the big black airbox - suddenly your engine bay looks empty!


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Haha the reason I shaved everything else just by getting rid of that ugly piece!


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (T3Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3Bunny* »_Heh, try to forget but I can't!







Call me Terry so we can get the remote hookup taken care of!
Terry's setup is a full SEM. Running a MegaSquirt V2.2 ECU. I think he is well on the way to having one of the fastest MS'd volkswagens out there.


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, so just a g60 with an EIP SC and a 100shot?
Once I get the 20v BT with Meth goin want to put down some numbers






















Good luck with the project bro, loooks pretty killer..


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*

Hot 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdub785 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (98vr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr6t* »_Wow, so just a g60 with an EIP SC and a 100shot?
Once I get the 20v BT with Meth goin want to put down some numbers






















Good luck with the project bro, loooks pretty killer.. 
 no, i sold the 100shot


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (tdub785)*

that simple harness has me hooked, and I don't even like FI








Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_that simple harness has me hooked, and I don't even like FI








Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is the best thing I have ever done to any of my cars! This will make you like FI!


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

im pretty interested in one of those harnesses for sale


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

E-mail [email protected]
He's the man to talk to about simplicity..
For DIY action on the harness talk to Patatron..


----------



## T3Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (tdub785)*

Okay, now just go stick this in the green bunny and I will be there in 48 hrs to pick it up....








SWEET job T! That baby will definatly sing!


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v megasquirt install (bertelli)*

Great write-up! Thanks for spending the extra time to document your work for the rest of us. I decided some time back if my CIS-E ever needed major revision, repair, or replacement parts I would switch to MS. Its good to see what you went thru to get it working. It should make mine much easier.
PS. Great humor writing too!


----------

